# Nieuport 11 and Spijker M.VII For The Aviodrome Museum



## Warbirds News (Apr 9, 2014)

The Aviodrome in Holland is getting ready to unveil a new exhibit dedicated to World War One. The museum is creating a diorama which will include a replica Spijker V.II 2-seat biplane and a Nieuport 11. 

Spyker M.VII and Nieuport 11 For The Aviodrome


----------

